# Fuel Gauge - Low Fuel Notification



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Odds are it's not the gauge but the sender unit in the gas tank. Both the gauge and the low fuel light depend on that sensor.


----------



## sams18 (Aug 8, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> Odds are it's not the gauge but the sender unit in the gas tank. Both the gauge and the low fuel light depend on that sensor.


So chances are the fuel pump and sending unit I replaced were replaced with a faulty unit?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes the low fuel indicator would turn on.

The instrument cluster just uses whatever it sees being broadcast on the network.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

sams18 said:


> So chances are the fuel pump and sending unit I replaced were replaced with a faulty unit?


Maybe. 

Others have reported issues with lose baffles in the tank blocking the float. Particularly if you've been rear-ended. But having gone into the tank, something may have gotten knocked lose.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I did not watch these, but maybe...


----------

